# Mrs Dnewell's ongoing log



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 7, 2022)

Figured I'd just start an ongoing log for her. She's currently bulking for 2023.
Current weight: 159.8
Current BF%: don't have a clue scale isn't working
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy turkey day UG. Pic from last night. My 13 year old is going to be a beast. Has only lifted weights for a few months and it hasn't been consistent until the last 2 weeks. Benched 155 and deadlifted 300 both with more in the tank and good form. Squatting on friday.

Wife's trainer upped cardio and lowered fats. Starting a slow cut. Still hovering about 160.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 4, 2022)

Between the adjusted meals and supps, upped cardio, zoo lights, and Xmas tree hunting, she's down 4 lbs to 157. Great week.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 14, 2022)

Down 9lbs in 2 weeks as of Sunday. Adjusting gear, cutting some carbs and upping cardio has made a huge change
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Down 9lbs in 2 weeks as of Sunday. Adjusting gear, cutting some carbs and upping cardio has made a huge change
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking awesome girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Dec 14, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Happy turkey day UG. Pic from last night. My 13 year old is going to be a beast. Has only lifted weights for a few months and it hasn't been consistent until the last 2 weeks. Benched 155 and deadlifted 300 both with more in the tank and good form. Squatting on friday.
> 
> Wife's trainer upped cardio and lowered fats. Starting a slow cut. Still hovering about 160.
> 
> ...


She seems to be adding some size


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> She seems to be adding some size


Yea she's put some on

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Yea she's put some on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Her delts definitely look like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

